# Acheter un iPad Air 2 4g au usa ?



## globeman (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Puis acheter un iPad Air 2 cellular et l'utiliser en France sur les réseaux 3G et 4g 
français ?
Merci de votre aide


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## globeman (20 Octobre 2014)

pas de réponse ???


----------



## adixya (20 Octobre 2014)

Ce n'est pas facile de répondre à cette question sans avoir les spécifications des fréquences gérées par le modèle us...


----------



## globeman (20 Octobre 2014)

certains ici ont du acheter un ipad Air de l'an dernier au US, je voulais savoir si la 4G marche correctement une fois en France.
Si ça marche pour le premier Air, ça marchera pour le Air 2


----------



## adixya (20 Octobre 2014)

Tiens bah voilà la fiche de l'iPad air 2 :

https://www.apple.com/ipad/LTE/

C'est les mêmes bandes entre modèle us et fr. donc c'est que c'est bon.


----------



## jeremyzed (20 Octobre 2014)

Economiquement je ne suis pas sur que ca soit forcement en plus la bonne affaire en ce moment. le dollar est tres proche de l'euro en ce moment comparé à il y a un an... Sachant que les prix sont tjr HT ( donc il faudra ajouter les taxes au prix affiché)... mais les taxes varient en fonction des états ou tu vas acheter l'ipad.


----------

